# Bisclavret (The Werewolf) Published at Smashwords



## marklord (Jul 15, 2010)

I have taken the plunge of experimenting with self-publishing of a few of my short stories recently. Mainly because I don't think there are markets that take this type of material. For instance this story, Bisclavret, is quite long for most markets - over 6000 words and is also historical-fantasy, which seems to be a fairly unpopular genre amongst most SFF fiction magazines. So I thought why not get it out to the market anyway and also see how Smashwords works at the same time. 

The story is tale of knights, castles, maidens and werewolves set in Medieval France. This short story is a retelling of Marie de France's classic Medieval Romance. 

I have also recently published some free stories at Feedbooks as well. This is great because you can see the amount of downloads you get. So for instance one of my stories, The Human Factor, has been up there for about two weeks and has over 500 downloads already. I just wish some of the readers would leave comments as well - it would be great to know what people thought of it.


----------

